# domain heat



## Eolake (Sep 13, 2000)

Hi,
How early did you have to get in to get this hot domain?

Has Apple made a fuss about it?


----------



## Eolake (Sep 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *I've had the domain for several years... no heat yet.  *



"several"?? 

When was OS X announced?


----------



## Eolake (Sep 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *I've had it since May 11, 1998. *



That is what I would call an Early Bird


----------

